# For a kid/New Duck Hunter - Free Decoys - Atlanta Area Winner Picked



## Michael F Sights (Dec 29, 2016)

Free - 24 Decoys, need a little cleaning, most rigged, mostly Flambuo , majority Mallards, few teal, woody,Penny

If interested respond I am in, I'll pick name Jan 1st 

I'll meet to deliver somewhere near Alpharetta/N Atlanta area area.

I drew GTHunter - I will pm to set up meeting


----------



## Alexander (Dec 29, 2016)

Very nice gesture here, and I also have a young man that I introduced this year to duck hunting and has been out with me whenever his school schedule allows and I know he would appreciate the chance at these decoys. However he is not a member on here but if you would allow my name to go into the hat in place for him, I can assure you that if my name was drawn they would go to him to help start his collection and not be kept for myself!.


----------



## GTHunter (Dec 29, 2016)

I am no longer a kid, but I just started duck hunting this year. I have plenty of younger cousins and brothers to take if I win. I am in.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Dec 29, 2016)

*I'm in*

Sent you a PM about my boy.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 29, 2016)

Nice! Pay it forward. Good thinkin! Just make sure you get a pic of the first kill of said spread you are donating. 30 yrs from now it will still bring a smile to your face!


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 29, 2016)

I am in. My boy is going on his first duck hunt with me tomorrow and when I showed him this he said it's the one with the green eyes!  He's referring to the greenwings which he has taken a liking to and now wants his own decoys.


----------



## GadawgJC (Dec 29, 2016)

I am in just started duck hunting this year.


----------



## Wjackson11x (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm in!  I have 3 boys and I would love to start taking them duck hunting.  This is a nice gesture that you are doing.  Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 30, 2016)

Mr. Sights this is an AWESOME thing you're doing  

To add to this when you make your choice PM me either your address or the one of whoever you choose and I'll throw in a duck call, it's old but still sounds good and it's made out of my favorite material WOOD 

Mike


----------



## Michael F Sights (Dec 30, 2016)

Awesome & Thanks LOVEMYLABS!


----------



## king george (Dec 30, 2016)

Please!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 30, 2016)

Michael F Sights said:


> Awesome & Thanks LOVEMYLABS!



PM sent even found an old lanyard I'll throw in. Nothin fancy but it still works 

Mike


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey who knows maybe they'll get this shot  
Got it on the way back from town today nice bunch of Mallard to bad it's basically in town


----------



## GTHunter (Jan 12, 2017)

I just picked up the decoys from Mr.Sights and the sweet duck call from Mike. Thank you both so much for doing this and helping out a new duck hunter. Acts like this are what make this forum such a great place. I have a duck hunt weekend planned with some buddies for the last weekend of January. We have about 5 total hunts between the 6 of us but we will definitely try to put the decoys and call to good use. I will report back with any photos of some unlucky ducks.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 12, 2017)

This kind of thread is just one of the many things I love about Woody's.

Mr Sights, thank you.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 14, 2017)

GTHunter said:


> I just picked up the decoys from Mr.Sights and the sweet duck call from Mike. Thank you both so much for doing this and helping out a new duck hunter. Acts like this are what make this forum such a great place. I have a duck hunt weekend planned with some buddies for the last weekend of January. We have about 5 total hunts between the 6 of us but we will definitely try to put the decoys and call to good use. I will report back with any photos of some unlucky ducks.



GT glad you liked the deks and the call hope you can put a few in the bag with them. Be sure to take some pics and let us know how it went.

Mike


----------



## GTHunter (Feb 1, 2017)

Mr. Sights,

We had a great time this weekend with the decoys. I used the woodies on the hole I told you about and we ended up with 4 between the 4 of us (although only two of us killed them). We learned a ton, like not to hunt the spot spot twice in a weekend, and I honestly think the decoys made a difference. Being bad duck hunters, we let half the birds get through the trees and land on the water before firing a shot, and they usually went straight to the decoys we had set up. 

I can't wait to bust them out next year with a little bit more experience under our belts. Hopefully we can find a place to use the bigger duck decoys. Two woodies each don't make much of a meal. Thanks again for your kindness.

-Herman


----------



## Michael F Sights (Feb 1, 2017)

Awesome Herman!!!
Congrats on the hunt & look at going to those places we talked about.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 1, 2017)

Great gesture, burnt them down over hand me downs


----------

